# Why no CM9 port?



## Zeklandia

Is anyone even trying to do it?


----------



## vtwinbmx

Try droidhive rombot.com you need safe strap for it to load.

http://rombot.droidhive.com/ROMs/spyder/


----------



## Barkleyfan

Haven't read up on it in a while, but as I understand it, CM needs kernel access or it ends up broken, which is why there are no official CM roms for Moto devices. I believe missing radio interface layer files keeps it off many devices.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeklandia

Is there anyway to remove emmc and add it to /data ?

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## vtwinbmx

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/1526-rom-black-widow-ics-2012-05-07/page__pid__43285__st__860#entry43285

Try this rom out best I've found still have cm9 in a slot but this my daily driver


----------



## Zeklandia

No, I mean like merge the partitions together and set /sdcard to the external card.

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## vtwinbmx

Sorry my bad. Take a look at this 
David Hacker @dhacker29

Uh yup CM9 coming to all versions of the razr ics leak soonhttp://yfrog.com/odk9xvp View photo Reply Retweet Favorite


----------



## spc_hicks09

It's coming soon.


----------



## Zeklandia

How about root on 6.16.204?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _base2

P3 just tested drjrbliss's method for rooting 404 and it apparently worked. No release yet but it will hopefully come.

With all of that flaming BS about the reverse bounty for the last root exploit I couldn't blame him if he didn't release it.

And dhacker released a port that works on the ICS leaks a few days ago. Only issue I know of is 4g on boot doesn't work in the current release but hashcode already fixed it so it'll work in the next release.

[ what path? ]


----------



## vtwinbmx

_base2 said:


> P3 just tested drjrbliss's method for rooting 404 and it apparently worked. No release yet but it will hopefully come.
> 
> With all of that flaming BS about the reverse bounty for the last root exploit I couldn't blame him if he didn't release it.
> 
> And dhacker released a port that works on the ICS leaks a few days ago. Only issue I know of is 4g on boot doesn't work in the current release but hashcode already fixed it so it'll work in the next release.
> 
> [ what path? ]


Yes the new CM9 for the leak data is fixed.

http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/topic/949-romics-leak-cm9-unofficial-nighghtlies/

Rombot down, as soon as it is working I'll be flashing this


----------



## _base2

vtwinbmx said:


> Yes the new CM9 for the leak data is fixed.
> 
> http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/topic/949-romics-leak-cm9-unofficial-nighghtlies/
> 
> Rombot down, as soon as it is working I'll be flashing this


Nice. Can't wait

lol rombot is always down its twitter feed is hilarious lol

[ ...paths? ... where we're going we don't need... paths. ]


----------



## vtwinbmx

Rombot back up downloading now









Here a link

http://rombot.droidhive.com/ROMs/spyder/ics-leak-builds/cm9/


----------

